# Canon cps "silver" repair time exceeded - any consequences?



## Marsu42 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm in the EU and the most I get with my cheap 6d+60 is cps silver, no matter how many lenses I own :-\ ... but on the other hand it's free. The repair terms seem to be similar with the big brothers (pun intended) across the ocean, so I guess everyone can share their experiences:

The "Service Turnaround" is given with 5-7 business days. 

The question is: This is only a "nice to have" recommendation, and if for example a part is unavailable it can take "as long as it takes" w/o me being able to do anything about it, correct?


----------



## surapon (Aug 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> I'm in the EU and the most I get with my cheap 6d+60 is cps silver, no matter how many lenses I own :-\ ... but on the other hand it's free. The repair terms seem to be similar with the big brothers (pun intended) across the ocean, so I guess everyone can share their experiences:
> 
> The "Service Turnaround" is given with 5-7 business days.
> 
> The question is: This is only a "nice to have" recommendation, and if for example a part is unavailable it can take "as long as it takes" w/o me being able to do anything about it, correct?


Dear friend Mr. Marsu42.
Welcome to the FREE membership level club = Silver
" Service Turnaround ( IN USA. ):
Silver level =5-7 Business Days Service Turnaround Free Membership)
Gold level = 3 Business Days Service Turnaround $ 100 US Dollar membership fee)
Platinum level =2 Business Days ( $ 300 US Dollars membership fee)"

Not matter that we have 100 Canon L Lenses, BUT CPS want our money to support them.
Sorry, BUT PLEASE KEEP your handsome smiling face all the times.

The Question = " The question is: This is only a "nice to have" recommendation, and if for example a part is unavailable it can take "as long as it takes" w/o me being able to do anything about it, correct?"----Yes, Money, Money and Money, to up grade to Gold or Platinum Level---And CPS will give us the 3" X 5 " note cards ( 4 of them) said that " Hurry, Please--I am the Gold ( or Platinum) Level---Not the Freebie one"---No, Just Kidding, But that HURRY cards say some thing like that.
Surapon

http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/repairs/repairs.shtml


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 7, 2014)

Marsu, if it were me, I'd call and ask for a date when it will be completed and a ask them to provide a loaner while you wait.


----------



## Admin US West (Aug 7, 2014)

They do provide loaners for the paid grades (if available). for the silver grade, about all you can do is to demand a refund of your money.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 7, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> Marsu, if it were me, I'd call and ask for a date when it will be completed and a ask them to provide a loaner while you wait.



Well, unless there are any precedence cases that they gave a loan even for silver I'd like to save myself the hassle to discuss with them...

I don't expect them to take ages for the repair anyway since the 6d is the 2nd most recent canon camera, but it would be nice to know my options if they need to order the "top dial" replacement from japan by ground mail.



CR Backup Admin said:


> They do provide loaners for the paid grades (if available). for the silver grade, about all you can do is to demand a refund of your money.



Tough, if I don't pay any since it's free on warranty  ... but thanks, I figured as much.

Fyi: Unfortunately there is no way in the EU to upgrade your cps level with money directly, you have to purchase the two camera bodies that qualify you for the platinum level. In essence, there's no "gold" level in the eu as it's either amateur/silver like 6d or pro/platinum like 5d2,5d3, ...


----------



## mackguyver (Aug 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Marsu, if it were me, I'd call and ask for a date when it will be completed and a ask them to provide a loaner while you wait.
> ...


Hopefully it will be soon, and I was thinking that Silver had loaner privileges, but I guess I just need more sleep... If they are like the repair center in the US, it's tough to get any information out of them once your gear arrives. It's typically a wait and hope situation until you receive a shipping notice that it's on the way back. At least it will be free, but I can understand the frustration.


----------



## lol (Aug 7, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Fyi: Unfortunately there is no way in the EU to upgrade your cps level with money directly, you have to purchase the two camera bodies that qualify you for the platinum level. In essence, there's no "gold" level in the eu as it's either amateur/silver like 6d or pro/platinum like 5d2,5d3, ...



I think most of us aren't lens limited, but body limited here. I just had a look again at the Canon Europe CPN site, and there sure is a gold level. Qualifying bodies only start from the 5D upwards and you need two of them. Platinum was 3 bodies 5D mk2 upwards. I hadn't noticed before the 6D was only silver level. Thought they'd give you gold at least, and you'd still need a 2nd one anyway.

For silver level: "Turnaround time on repairs to registered CPS-serviced equipment is five working days."
For gold level: "Turnaround time on repairs to registered CPS-serviced equipment is three working days. Free back-up loan service, if the three-day turnaround time for repairs is exceeded."

No mention of a loan at silver level...

Way I look at it, the silver level gets you a slight improvement to turnaround time compared to without, so consider it a bonus. If it is so critical you can't do without the camera equipment for a period, then consider some backup plan.


----------



## Marsu42 (Aug 8, 2014)

mackguyver said:


> At least it will be free, but I can understand the frustration.



I'm not frustrated yet, but just wanted to have the certainty what my options are - and now I know that the lower cps level is just "nice to have" and they might consider bumping you up in the repair queue, but you cannot do anything about it if they don't.



lol said:


> I think most of us aren't lens limited, but body limited here. I just had a look again at the Canon Europe CPN site, and there sure is a gold level.



True, it's not hard to accumulate that many qualifying lenses.

My statement concerning the levels was fuzzy, you get gold if you've got 2 "pro" bodies, and "platinum" for 3. But there are hardly any camera bodies that qualify for gold and not for platinum except the soon to be phased out 5dc. It's a marketing decision, that's why you can get platinum with a 5d2 and only silver with a 6d.

https://cps.canon-europe.com/Public/QualifyingProducts



lol said:


> Way I look at it, the silver level gets you a slight improvement to turnaround time compared to without, so consider it a bonus. If it is so critical you can't do without the camera equipment for a period, then consider some backup plan.



I've got a 60d as backup alright which in good light holds its own vs. the 6d - it's just that I'm missing an uwa lens for crop. In a pinch, I could always loan a ff camera from a camera store which most likely would be cheaper than a full-fledged cps upgrade even if they've offer it in the EU.


----------

